# Epox Ep 8KHA+ läuft nicht mit einem Athlon xp 2200+



## harriw (18. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Liste !

Ich habe ein Epox Ep 8KHA+ Mainboard . Laut Harcwarehersteller laufen auf diesem Board alle Athlons mit T-bred Kern .
Gestern hab ich mir einen XP 2200 gegönnt nur läuft dieser nicht auf dem board.

Hat irendwer Erfahrungen mit diesem Problem


----------



## Georg Melher (18. Oktober 2003)

Könntest Du dein Problem ein wenig präziser ausdrücken ? "Nichts geht mehr" ist bisschen vage. 
Eventuell solltest Du mal nach dem neuesten Bios Ausschau halten, falls Du das noch nicht getan hast. Für die neueren CPUs ist auf jeden Fall ein Biosupdate von Nöten.


----------



## harriw (19. Oktober 2003)

Hallo 

Das neueste BIOS habe ich schon installiert . Ich schätze , das das Board schon mit einem T-Bred-Kern läuft allerdings nur mit dem T-Bred 1 .Der Proz , den ich installieren wollte ist aber ein T-Bred 2. Na auf jeden Fall macht das Board mit diesem Proz gar nichts außer anspringen und ein FF bei der Fehlerdiagnose-LEDs auf dem Board anzeigen . Der Bildschirm bleibt aber dunkel .Trozdem vielen Dank für den Tipp . 

Da ein Kumpel von mir Verwendung für den Proz hat habe ich mich entschlossen Ihn zu verkaufen.

Tschö Harri


----------



## Georg Melher (19. Oktober 2003)

Ist doch schade drum. An Deiner Stelle würde ich mich mal beim Support von EPoX melden, die werden Dir sicher weiterhelfen können. Ich kann deren Support nur empfehlen.


----------

